# I swear, I'm not lost...



## MissKatonic (Sep 1, 2016)

Hai! I'm Kat, everyone just calls me Kat.

I've been writing for four years, writing well(ish) for two and I'm bored!  I've been apart of a large Star Wars fan-thing for years and I'm looking to check out something new, meet new people and hopefully gain some insight on writing a different genre. Horror has always been a huge part of my life and yet I have written very little of it. Soooo, it's bloody time that changed. I love Clive Barker, unicorns, story-telling and not being bored. I never know how to end these, how much to say and so before it gets awkward for everyone involved-

Flabbergast is a word that should be used more often.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 1, 2016)

Welcome to our community.  There's a lot going on here--don't let it overwhelm you.  If you're quick and level up to member status before the 15th, the Literary Maneuvers fiction challenge for September _just_ started and the prompt is "wrong house" which could be amazing as a horror piece. But, you have to be a member to enter and to do that, you need ten legit posts.  Not in the leisure areas.  Ask questions, participate in discussions, give feedback--stuff like that.  As I type you're 30% of the way there.

Again welcome. Have fun!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 2, 2016)

MissKatonic said:


> Hai! I'm Kat, everyone just calls me Kat.
> 
> I've been writing for four years, writing well(ish) for two and I'm bored!  I've been apart of a large Star Wars fan-thing for years and I'm looking to check out something new, meet new people and hopefully gain some insight on writing a different genre. Horror has always been a huge part of my life and yet I have written very little of it. Soooo, it's bloody time that changed. I love Clive Barker, unicorns, story-telling and not being bored. I never know how to end these, how much to say and so before it gets awkward for everyone involved-
> 
> Flabbergast is a word that should be used more often.





I was flabbergasted when I read Clive Barker's Book of Blood....[I think that was the name of his book] a collection of short stories.... creeeeepy.... He took horror to a whole new level... warped my tiny mind... anyway, welcome to wonderful WF... nothing boring here! Take a peek, explore, if you dare, and if you are brave enough, jump in... see you around...


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 2, 2016)

Welcome, *Kat*! Please do feel free to use flabbergast in every post you make here, all words have value. I'm rather fond of "gobbledygook", myself. 8)

Hope to see some of your horror writing in the weeks ahead ... !


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 3, 2016)

Glad to have you join us, Kat. Welcome!


----------



## Agrippa91 (Sep 3, 2016)

Welcome, from one new member to another!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## AdventureSeeker (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey Kat. My nickname is actually Kat too. What a coincidence, I also enjoy Star Wars. I'm stoked for the new movie to come out in December. I have been becoming more interested in dark writing. I mostly write poems or short stories but would like to expand and step out of my comfort zone a bit. I am eager to meet writers among this site and receive critique on my creative writing. Good Look with everything and I am excited to read some of your work.


----------



## Mikestermanifest (Oct 18, 2016)

Your not going to get bored here. Plenty of interesting stories to get entertained

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello Kat and welcome, there are loads of different and wonderful people here, hope you enjoy it, if it has not already been mentioned check out the different groups they are a great way to talk to different members  have fun.


----------



## nicholas_connor (Oct 25, 2016)

Isn't 'in not lost' the first thing you say when I'm fact you are lost?


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 25, 2016)

nicholas_connor said:


> Isn't 'in not lost' the first thing you say when I'm fact you are lost?



I never grammatically seen that before, she is talking about herself so I'm pretty sure "I'm" is the right word


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Kay / MissKatonic (why is your username familiar, by the way?) Welcome to WF. Concur with the unicorns/Star Wars obsessions. What are you working on these days?

As for flabbergast, there should be a creature-of-the-night called a Flabber Ghast. Let's make it happen in story!


----------



## JaneC (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice to meet you Kat! I'm new too and can't wait to get to know people here as well.


----------

